# 64 IMPALA, REMOVE/INSTALL REAR GLASS



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

any info on how to cut this bastard loose and how to re-install would be appreciated. it has been removed in the past and is sealed w some shitty silicone or something that liquifies under heat, it should be easy to get out, does anyone know if there is a seal that needs to be preserved ??

thanks for the help


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

remove the trim, cut the rubber with a razor all the way around the outside and push glass out. to reinstall it you got to rope it in and use a lot of soapy water so the rubber doesn;t tear or cut.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jun 17 2007, 10:36 PM~8124240
> *remove the trim,  cut the rubber with a razor all the way around the outside and push glass out.  to reinstall it you got to rope it in and use a lot of soapy water so the rubber doesn;t tear or cut.
> *


x2


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Jun 17 2007, 09:32 PM~8124220
> *any info on how to cut this bastard loose and how to re-install would be appreciated. it has been removed in the past and is sealed w some shitty silicone or something that liquifies under heat, it should be easy to get out, does anyone know if there is a seal that needs to be preserved ??
> 
> thanks for the help
> *


Find a glass shop that can put it back in.. Its easy getting it out if you have never put one in you would be better off letting the pro's do it.. That back window is over 400 new if you break it. Costed me 50 bux and it was put in right.. Just my 2cents


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Its easy just cut it out with a razor knife. No need to pay a glass shop to do it. Just take you time and be carefull and you will have no problems.


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

good times. thanks for the help.

do i need to preserve the existing seal, or do i need to purchase a new one, or neither ??


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Jun 18 2007, 08:32 AM~8125624
> *good times. thanks for the help.
> 
> do i need to preserve the existing seal, or do i need to purchase a new one, or neither ??
> *


buy a new one , you dont know how old the one you got is and you said it got silicone or some other crap all over it , spend the money and do it right the first time


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 18 2007, 07:42 AM~8125664
> *buy a new one , you dont know how old the one you got is and you said it got silicone or some other crap all over it , spend the money and do it right the first time
> *



fasho !! thanks everybody ! :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 18 2007, 08:42 AM~8125664
> *buy a new one , you dont know how old the one you got is and you said it got silicone or some other crap all over it , spend the money and do it right the first time
> *


x2


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jun 18 2007, 03:12 AM~8125333
> *Find a glass shop that can put it back in.. Its easy getting it out if you have never put one in you would be better off letting the pro's  do it.. That back window is over 400 new if you break it. Costed me 50 bux and it was put in right.. Just my 2cents
> *



wow, and to think you can buy them brand new from the right supplier for less then 1/2 of that price.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jun 20 2007, 05:00 PM~8143768
> *wow, and to think you can buy them brand new from the right supplier for less then 1/2 of that price.
> *


wheres that??? my glass guy says the aftermarket windows fit like shit, always leak , i was goona use my old windows, they decent no chips.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jun 20 2007, 09:47 PM~8144958
> *wheres that??? my glass guy says the aftermarket windows fit like shit, always leak , i was goona use my old windows, they decent no chips.
> *


if you do just buff them out, will look good


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

I was able to get my window out without using a razor blade, just started at one corner and worked around like i would taking out a rear window in a pickup(rope in style) although mine didn't have any silicone or bullshit around or on it, just bare original seal, definately by a new seal if you use the old one its almost guaranteed to leak, make sure the pich is clean no debris when you re-install.


----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)

WE USE A GUITAR STRING WITH 2 PEOPLE 1 INSIDE AND 1 OUTSIDE OR A FLAT SPACHUA


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtie ragtops_@Jun 21 2007, 03:22 AM~8146278
> *WE USE A GUITAR STRING WITH 2 PEOPLE 1 INSIDE AND 1 OUTSIDE OR A FLAT SPACHUA
> *


damn . i took everysinlgle glass on my cars my self, over a dozen. but takes a few hours . im assuming its not as bad when you have help.

any tips for removing the front top trim..


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 21 2007, 08:19 AM~8146638
> *damn . i took everysinlgle glass on my cars my self, over a dozen. but takes a few hours . im assuming its not as bad when you have help.
> 
> any tips for removing the front top trim..
> *


pocket screwdriver and a hook tool works great , and after your first one you can do it quick when you see how the clips work


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jun 20 2007, 08:47 PM~8144958
> *wheres that??? my glass guy says the aftermarket windows fit like shit, always leak , i was goona use my old windows, they decent no chips.
> *



they are all aftermarket now i thought, I highly doubt GM has any in stock anymore.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jun 21 2007, 05:07 PM~8150291
> *they are all aftermarket now i thought,  I highly doubt GM has any in stock anymore.
> *


Yeah thats what i meant, my glass guy said the same. all i know is i had to replace the front window on my 62 pontiac parissienne convertable, thank god icbc paid, because it was like 1500 apparently. :0 so where can i get one for 200???


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 21 2007, 08:48 AM~8146925
> *pocket screwdriver and a hook tool works great , and after your first one you can do it quick when you see how the clips work
> *


so just open the clips basically, hope it wont damage much on a already painted car....


----------

